# 2012 Cruze LT - 'Oil Pressure Low - Stop Engine' when idling



## CruzinForABruisin (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post so I apologize if I leave out any important information. My 2012 Cruze LT recently started displaying this message on my dash whenever my car was on but not moving: Oil Pressure Low - Stop Engine. I took it into a mechanic who told me it's most likely a faulty oil pressure sensor since it only comes on while idling, and that it's a pretty easy DIY. I'm wondering what steps I need to take to find the part and fix this issue. Any links or youtube videos would be super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe the oil pressure sensor is attached to the oil filter housing near the front right of the engine. Look for a sensor attached to the metal oil filter heat exhanger housing. 

Also google auxiliary oil filter cruze on this forum. I believe XTremeRevolution may have posted pictures and used the oil pressure sensor as a means to tap into the oil system. That's a whole different topic, but I think you'll find it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, facing the front of the engine, in the ~7:00 or 8:00 position relative to the oil filter housing. 90 degree angle wire coming out of it with a heat shield on it.


----------



## Clarence (Mar 11, 2019)

My new-to-me 2012 Cruze LT threw the "Low Oil Pressure" message while driving on level ground, steady speed of about 60-65mph.
Stopped, checked oil level, drove away. That was a few days ago.
I don't recall the oil-can light on the dashboard, just the warning.

I took a look at the pressure switch. The engine area has been detailed, or at least pressure cleaned, so most parts are pretty clean.
No obvious oil trouble anywhere.

The little heat shield thing on the end of the wire at the pressure switch seems oil-soaked.
I wanted to pull it off and clean the connection, maybe a little spray of carburetor cleaner.

I'm not sure if the wire pulls straight off the top of the sensor, or has a locking tab, that i read about on a different Chevy engine forum.

Is this too simple, and I should just give it a yank?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Clarence said:


> The little heat shield thing on the end of the wire at the pressure switch seems oil-soaked.


I'd make sure to have a spare on hand or at least confirm it's not leaking from the switch before touching it. 

The usual way those things die is the diaphragm ruptures. At which point you don't get an accurate reading AND the oil goes all over the place.

I haven't heard of the switches going out in the Cruze, but in my last Chevy, when the sensor went out, it became a major leak. It leaked so bad, I didn't dare go anywhere until I got it fixed.


----------

